# Benzonia



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

They're calling for 1.5" of rain tomorrow on top of the huge amount they got Tuesday...there's gunna be some seriously upset fisherman up there this weekend!


----------



## SteelieArm14 (Jan 6, 2012)

Waz_51 said:


> They're calling for 1.5" of rain tomorrow on top of the huge amount they got Tuesday...there's gunna be some seriously upset fisherman up there this weekend!


You are absolutly right. that river cant take anymore rain. Got a report yesterday that its already pretty high and muddy. anymore and it will be no good.


----------



## steeler (Mar 11, 2010)

When are the charter buses from Ohio, Indiana and Illinois arriving:sad::sad::sad:


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

steeler said:


> When are the charter buses from Ohio, Indiana and Illinois arriving:sad::sad::sad:


 Yeah, no kidding. Hope they don't stop shot and swamp the PM now that averything up north blew out. Maybe we will all get lucky and they will just go to the St Joe.


----------



## llpof (Mar 31, 2012)

silver fish, pee warm high muddy water, number 2 trebles, yarn.

Now that's a great weekend.


----------



## glucas (Aug 27, 2013)

Forget it steeler and wartfroggy they're already on their way!


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

llpof said:


> silver fish, pee warm high muddy water, number 2 trebles, yarn.
> 
> Now that's a great weekend.


 You forgot a river bank covered in Natty Light and Busch cans. That is the only "chrome" that will be seen up there.


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

wartfroggy said:


> That is the only "chrome" that will be seen up there.


So in other words, no "chrome chasing?"


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

UltimateOutdoorsman said:


> So in other words, no "chrome chasing?"


 XXL Chrome Drinking


----------



## steeler (Mar 11, 2010)

So I I guess the run ain't that good after all. There's sporadic fish at Homestead and all dark.


----------



## Frogpoopin (Sep 6, 2006)

steeler said:


> When are the charter buses from Ohio, Indiana and Illinois arriving:sad::sad::sad:


 
word is all there now >>>> KANGS is the word and a buckeye nut ...


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Kangs!


----------



## jay13 (Sep 19, 2011)

wartfroggy said:


> You forgot a river bank covered in Natty Light and Busch cans. That is the only "chrome" that will be seen up there.


was there floating far downstream of the madness and saw multiple natty light cans where we put in. thought of your post and laughed.


----------

